# TiVo Mini V70



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

I am getting a V70 (compatible DVR not found) error when setting up my Mini. I've only had it a few hours, and the TiVo site says that Activation is not yet complete, try in 24 hours.

Is this the issue? Do I really need to wait a day to get this working?

Also, the install instructions tell me to go to the Setup menu on my XL4 and select "Allow Live TV on other devices". This menu option is not present. I was presuming that this is because they have DTA now, but I'm not sure. I have the latest versions of TiVo software on my XL4, and I presume on the mini because it did an update as a part of the setup process.

I am on a wired Ethernet network (not MoCA), and my router has assigned addresses to both the XL4 and the Mini correctly.

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I've bought mine from Tivo directly so activation was already complete days before I got them. However, if you read through the forums, some have posted similar experiences as yours. Try waiting a few days; if its not good after 3 days, call tivo.


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

OK, thanks!

I'm also using powerline (which worked fine when I used it for my ATV/XBMC system), but it's another variable which TiVo will want me to take out of the equation I guess.

I've seen the posts on that but right now I think the issue is just finding the XL4.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

The main issue for the V70 error is that your XL4 has to have called TiVo after the Mini has been activated there in order to know that the Mini has been assigned to your account (security purposes). The XL4 calls at least once every 24-36 hours so it can take that long after Mini activation for your hosting to work correctly. You can speed this up by making manual calls on the XL4 (settings/network/connect to TiVo now).


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

Crispy, that sounded very logical, thanks. It also worked . Thanks!

I now have another problem, bandwidth, so I will need to use Moca. And I cannot get that working based on TiVo's diagram. I should post that problem in a new thread...


----------



## joejet (Mar 19, 2008)

I am having the V70 error but when calling Tivo support they say mini and Roamio have to be tied into same router/switch?!!? They say "they don't support switches". I did all the troubleshooting, all devices match account, rebooted, all have updated software, my mini sees my roamio but cannot connect to it. Any other ideas? I am on verizon fios using multiple switches.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

I had a 'like' issue when setting up my MINI and found that I had to remove power (not just restart/reboot) from all TIVO and Network devices, let sit for about an hour, power up network, then power up recorders, force a connect, then power up the MINI and force a connect, then all worked well and has worked well for me for the last two months.

I am using wired network, each TIVO device is plugged into a different router, then those routers are connected another router which is then connected my cable modem.

avid


----------



## joejet (Mar 19, 2008)

Dude.. thanks so much. Turning ALL network switches, router and Tivos then turning back on did it for me!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

joejet said:


> I am having the V70 error but when calling Tivo support they say mini and Roamio have to be tied into same router/switch?!!? They say "they don't support switches". I did all the troubleshooting, all devices match account, rebooted, all have updated software, my mini sees my roamio but cannot connect to it. Any other ideas? I am on verizon fios using multiple switches.


You must have had the same support guy as I did the other day, was his name Robert? I was working on a problem with my Stream with Tivo and this guy told me that TiVo's don't work well nor are supported if they are connected to a switch. I asked well what am I suppose to do, buy a hub and he then asked me asked me what a hub was. As what he told me made no sense and I effort to understand what on earth he was attempting to describe I finally figured out he meant the devices should be connected to the ethernet ports on the Internet router . Myself have a Nortel enterprise layer 3 Gb switch that totally manageable and had a very difficult time explaining to TiVo during my support session, that there was nothing wrong with my switch, I doubt that most consumers won't have anything near as complex as my network so I do understand TiVo's postion as it easy for them to blame something they know nothing about.

As far as your network setup if you are using multiple switches, they must be on the same ethernet network and subnet. While most home networks don't uses multiple IP networks, what Tivo was attempting to describe is making sure the Roamio and Mini should be on the same switch. Another issue I have had at least with my Stream seems to be related to a old Internet router that didn't implement undp discovery correctly so I took that as a indication I needed to get a newer router, settled on a ASUS RT-N66R; it has excellent reviews and it's wireless coverage is much better than most and ASUS maintains updated firmware that appears to get updates every month if not more often, my old netgear router, netgear hadn't released a firmware update for it since 2010.

I'm not saying you need a better router since I don't know what you already have but I wouldn't rule it out, just that upgrading from old 2009 router to something better helped me.


----------

